# Ecran DVI sur iBook VGA : c'est possible ?



## cham (19 Février 2005)

Bonjour,

Peut-on brancher un écran LCD DVI sur un iBook G4 1,33 GHz (le mien, en l'occurence ) via un adaptateur VGA-DVI ?

J'aimerais utiliser un écran plat genre 19" 1280 x 1024 en bureau étendu pour faire mes petites retouches photo. 

Merci


----------



## MarcMame (19 Février 2005)

Pas de sortie DVI disponible sur les iBook, VGA uniquement. 
Il faut donc que ton écran externe dispose d'une entrée VGA obligatoirement (même s'il a en plus une entrée DVI). Si l'écran n'est que DVI, c'est mort.


----------



## Tox (19 Février 2005)

A moins que l'écran ait une prise DVI-I !!! C'est-à-dire qui gère les signaux numériques et analogiques...


----------



## MarcMame (20 Février 2005)

C'est pareil. 
Les écrans avec entrée DVI-I sont fourni avec un adaptateur DVI-->VGA
Mais c'est toujours bon de le préciser.


----------



## cham (20 Février 2005)

Donc en fait les adaptateurs DVI-VGA c'est DVI->VGA mais VGA->DVI c'est pas possible. 

Zut, la plupart des écrans intéressants sont en DVI maintenant. Enfin merci.

Edit : j'en vois certains avec un connecteur HD15, est-ce que correspond à du VGA ?


----------



## Tox (20 Février 2005)

Si l'écran n'a qu'une prise DVI, il faut savoir s'il s'agit d'une DVI-I ou DVI-D (numérique uniquement). Dans le premier cas, l'écran peut être utilisé sur n'importe quelle carte graphique, moyennant le bon câble VGA <-> DVI-A (analogique). Dans le deuxième cas, point de salut pour l'iBook.

Bref, les connecteurs DVI sont un standard qui peut laisser passer des signaux analogiques et numériques. Ce standard peut être employé avec du matériel VGA que ce soit du côté de l'écran ou de la carte graphique MAIS il faut expressement que ce soit du DVI-I et posséder le bon adaptateur.

Cela revient aussi à dire qu'un écran DVI-I gère les deux types de signaux et qu'une carte graphique DVI-I (radeon AIW 8500 par ex.) fait pareil. Les constructeurs font alors l'économie du connecteur VGA.

Suis-je clair ? :mouais:


Edit pour info :*
HD15 Connectors
Standards:*
VGA--Super VGA--VESA-- IBM XGA--IBM XGA2-- 8514/A
*Description:*
This connector has 3 rows of 5 pins for a total of 15 pins. All 15 pins may not be present, but the connector still has a place for 15 pins. The female connector almost always has 15 holes. It is the most common video connector for the PC platform.
_
Source : Monitorworld.com_


----------



## mandrax_fr (20 Février 2005)

l'écran Cinema Display 20" Apple possède quel type de connecteur DVI ?, car j'aurais souhaité le raccorder à mon iMac G5

Pensez vous qu'avec ce type d'adaptateur DVI-i -> VGA





accompagné du cable mini vga -> VGA Apple 





je pourrais avoir une image sur mon cinema display ?


----------



## Tox (20 Février 2005)

Il semble que, selon les caractéristiques sur le site Apple.ch, cet écran soit uniquement DVI-D. Donc, cela n'est malheureusement pas possible.


----------



## corloane (20 Février 2005)

par contre, est-que cet apple cinema display (un des plus beaux écrans que j'ai jamais vus)peut être connecté à un PB? il me semble (il est en option du PB sur l'apple store), ce qui ferait un avantage de plus pour le PB...


----------



## mandrax_fr (20 Février 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> par contre, est-que cet apple cinema display (un des plus beaux écrans que j'ai jamais vus)peut être connecté à un PB? il me semble (il est en option du PB sur l'apple store), ce qui ferait un avantage de plus pour le PB...



oui sans aucun problème


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2005)

Tox a dit:
			
		

> Edit pour info :*
> HD15 Connectors
> Standards:*
> VGA--Super VGA--VESA-- IBM XGA--IBM XGA2-- 8514/A
> ...



là je comprends rien; est-ce que ça veut dire qu'on peut effectivement brancher un écran qui a une sortie HD15 sur un ibook ou pas ? Moi je m'intéresse à cet écran Sony qui a une sortie DVI-D et une autre HD15... Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Tox (20 Février 2005)

OUI, on peut brancher une carte graphique VGA (iBook) sur un connecteur HD15, c'est même fait pour...

Sony a choisi la voie classique qui consiste à mettre d'une part un connecteur DVI-D uniquement numérique et d'autre part un connecteur HD15 uniquement analogique. Maintenant, on commence à voir des écrans avec un troisième connecteur DVI-I qui fait les deux. L'important pour le possesseur d'iBook, c'est de choisir un moniteur capable de traiter un signal analogique.


----------



## Tox (20 Février 2005)

corloane a dit:
			
		

> par contre, est-que cet apple cinema display (un des plus beaux écrans que j'ai jamais vus)peut être connecté à un PB? il me semble (il est en option du PB sur l'apple store), ce qui ferait un avantage de plus pour le PB...



Et un moins pour le cinema display qui ne traite pas les signaux analogiques. A mon sens, un moniteur se doit d'être polyvalent... C'est le genre de matos que l'on garde longtemps et dont on ne soupçonne pas toujours tous les emplois possibles.


----------



## Taomeleze (21 Février 2005)

Bonjour, 

Je suis interressé par la configuration Ibook 12" /1,2 /30 giga /768 MO et bureau étendu, TOX va surement se reconnaître ! Je viens tout juste de switcher (d'ailleurs je vais mettre à jour mon profil...). Je pense donc utiliser Screen Spanning Doctor téléchargé en version 2 je crois, mais un peu inquiet quand même ! Tox, peux tu partager ton expérience en bureau étendu sur iBook? Quelle manip as-tu fait ? 

Côté écran, je voulais utiliser du CRT,puisque je suis photographe et que les CRT ont (ou avaient ?) une meilleure qualité d'affichage pour les corrections d'images. Un avantage en terme de prix également, aujourd'hui j'aimerais mieux mettre 690 euros HT dans un boitier numérique plutôt que dans un écran EIZO ! 
Bref, j'ai tenté l'achat d'un  17"Viewsonic P75F+SB chez LDLC, que je prévoyais d'utiliser en complément de mon Fujitsu Trinitron 21" avec une ATI 9250 sur mon PC, et en bureau étendu donc avec le IBook. Grosse déception sur la qualité d'affichage : les rouges virent au fluo malgré l'étalonnage avec la sonde d'écran Monaco Optix XR et le logiciel EZ color. D'où rétractation et demande de remboursement ! 

Reste le FUJITSU 21", avec lequel je pourrais me dépanner en attendant d'acheter l'écran LCD adHoc. Ce Fujitsu est donné comme non compatible Mac. Ca veut dire quoi au juste ? Sur les forums on parle beaucoup de problèmes de connectique : ici ça n'est pas le cas (adaptateur fourni avec iBook) mais je cherche à savoir s'il s'agit d'une différence de fréquence ou autre, et quel est le risque pour le iBook si je tente une connection malgré l'incompatibilité annoncée. Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## MarcMame (21 Février 2005)

Il n'existe aucune incompatibilitée moniteurs entre les Mac et les PC, en fait c'est plutot l'inverse (connnectique ADC).
La seule incompatibilité provient des logiciels de gestion fourni qui, de toute façon, ne servent pas à grand chose sur un Mac.


----------



## Tox (21 Février 2005)

En ce qui concerne la manip pour le bureau étendu, l'usage de screen spawning doctor est transparent et d'après ce que j'ai lu, le risque plus que minime pour le hardware. En tout cas, j'ai fait une présentation powerpoint de 4h sans aucun problème et en passant parfois du mode étendu au mode mirroir.

Pour le bureau étendu, il faudra voir comment ton moniteur est reconnu par l'iBook, mais au pire il devrait t'offrir le 1024x768 et au mieux la résolution maximale offerte par la carte graphique (il s'agit d'une supposition de ma part, suite à ce que j'ai découvert avec l'emploi d'un rétrodata).


----------

